# My Insanity!  :)  But it's fun!  :)  VERY PIC HEAVY



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

Eyeshadows






















Pigments:



















FluidLines and Paint:















Lippie Stuffs :


























Face Stuffs:




















MAC Fragrance:





Brushes:













All Tucked In


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 6, 2006)

awesome collection doll!...how do you find MAC mascara?...it's probably the one MAC thing I've never tried!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Love it love it LOVE IT


----------



## simar (Apr 6, 2006)

wow, nice collection! i love ur eyeshadow palettess


----------



## wiffa (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice! What type of traincase is that?


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wiffa* 
_Very nice! What type of traincase is that?_

 
Alot of people have been asking me that!  It is actually just one I picked up at Target for about $29.99.  Before I started with MAC all I had was a small caboodles one.  ALthough it was cute it wouldn't even hold all the lip products I have now, so I had to upgrade.  The Brand is called TRU and they have them in black and silver!


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 8, 2006)

I love the case and I LOVE your collection!!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Seriously cool stuff there! I see you have some UD lip gunks, I love those!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_.....I see you have some UD lip gunks, I love those!_

 
I 2nd that!  My 2 faves are Gash and Biker!  I love your shadows.  OMG, that Lola kabuki is to die for!  Do you like the UD Go Army shadow?  I have pondered getting that for some time.  

Nice collection


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 19, 2006)

Lovely collection!


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I 2nd that!  My 2 faves are Gash and Biker!  I love your shadows.  OMG, that Lola kabuki is to die for!  Do you like the UD Go Army shadow?  I have pondered getting that for some time.  

Nice collection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry it took me so long to respond to this!  I love my UD Lip Gunks.  I probably wear Biker the most but Shifty tastes the best!  lol...coconut java.  

And the Lola Kabuki is great!  It was a present from my BF when he had to go out of town on businesss unexpectedly.  The Geisha Glow powders ae excellent too!

And go army shadow is awesome!  It is really nice with Golden olive pigment over it!


----------



## unicorns (May 10, 2006)

I LOVE YOU for labeling everything.
How are Sonia Kashuk brushes?


----------



## Luxurious (May 10, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## michy_mimi (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unicorns* 
_I LOVE YOU for labeling everything.
How are Sonia Kashuk brushes?_

 
The Sonia Kashuk brushes are excellent!  They are a great value and work really well


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 30, 2006)

Nice Collection!


----------



## Miss World (May 30, 2006)

cool collection


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 4, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

pigments...how i only want them to just have them..i don't even use the ones i have. really..i like never use them..maybe once a year.


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Mm~ totally makes me want Porcelein Pink.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

Fun Collection


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

nice. i like how u even pulled the mascara out. hehe


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

Very very nice collection...ur blushes r gorgeous


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 19, 2007)

can you take another picture of it? I didn't see these at target befrore, it's so cute! GREAT collection btw. I love emily strange stuff.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice!Thankyou for sharing! I love your traincase what brand is it?
Oh yeah and you have that awesome red Lola Kabuki! That is so cool,I have been admiring that for ages.


----------

